# Off to Ireland



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

We are sailing to Ireland on May 6th. Due to Val's situation he first few days will be at a C&CC Rally near Killarney. We will then see where to go.
Back home on the 28th May. Hoping to get over the Channel later but we are in the hands of Medics.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Well done Steve, pleased to hear that you're off on your travels again. I hope you both enjoy it, best wishes to Val.

Maybe see you over the water in September.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for that Ken. Keeping our fingers crossed.


----------

